# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sterillisatie man

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

ik heb even een vraagje. Mijn vriend wil binnenkort een afspraak maken om zich te laten sterilliseren en ik heb wel al informatie gezocht op internet, maar een ding is me niet helemaal duidelijk. Overal staat dat je in principe na een dag weer aan het werk kunt, tenzij je zwaar werkt doet. Dat doet mijn vriend dus, maar ik kan nergens vinden hoelang het dan duurt voor je weer aan het werk mag. Ik neem aan dat ze dat in het ziekenhuis wel zullen zeggen, maar het is wel prettig om zijn baas vantevoren te kunnen zeggen hoe lang het ongeveer zal duren.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Nikky,

De eerste dagen mag je geen lichaamlijk zwaar werk doen. Wat ze bedoelen met ''de eerste dagen'' weet ik ook niet precies, maar mijn zwager mocht de eerste week geen lichaamlijk zwaar werk doen. Ik weet niet of ieder ziekenhuis een week als richtlijn aanhoud, maar ik denk het haast wel. Je kan tuurlijk ook van tevoren even het ziekenhuis bellen en vragen hoeveel dagen ervoor staat als je zwaar werk doet. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Nikky278

Bedankt voor je reactie!

Dat ik daar niet aan gedacht heb zeg, het ziekenhuis vantevoren even opbellen... Haha, doosje... Maar dat is dus inderdaad een goed idee, denk dat ik dat maar eens ga doen  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Nikky,

Die van mij mocht ook de eerste week geen zware dingen doen. Hij voelde zelf ook dat dat niet ging. Maar dat is persoonlijk denk ik.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, En wat is zwaar werk! Met name zwaar til en sjor werk is de eerste week af te raden.
Als je aan een lopende band stenen staat te metselen. Geeft dat in de regel weining problemen. Maar laat de kruiwagen met 100 stenen de eerste week ff door een leerling rijden.  :Wink: 

IKKE64

----------

